# does anyone here race all white birds?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have changed my mind about asking this question. I could not figure out how to cancel this thread.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> I have changed my mind about asking this question. I could not figure out how to cancel this thread.


Now...why would that be ?!

If I would ever come across a truely world class racer, and would be able to purchase it, on the cheap, I would breed from it....I just have never seen one..... ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Now...why would that be ?!
> 
> If I would ever come across a truely world class racer, and would be able to purchase it, on the cheap, I would breed from it....I just have never seen one..... ...


I have done some reading. It's in the breeding. but I don't know if there are people who have only white homers that race?? is that common?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well there is this guy...
http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/index.html
He doesn't JUST have whites, but he does have winning ones, and some other strange racing colors as well


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> I have done some reading. It's in the breeding. but I don't know if there are people who have only white homers that race?? is that common?


 At the risk of offending some one.......there are at least two types of breeders, one which tries to breed racing into a particular color....and one which does not give a damn about color, but attempts to breed a world class racer! If you focus on too many things, you will run out of life time, before you accomblish your breeding goal !


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

No but I plan to., and NO I don't plan to win either.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grim said:


> No but I plan to., and NO I don't plan to win either.


Well...at least plan to have some fun and a good time !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grim said:


> No but I plan to., and NO I don't plan to win either.


But if you don't believe you can win, you're already losing.
If you plan on winning, winning might come easier for you


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

MaryOfExeter said:


> But if you don't believe you can win, you're already losing.
> If you plan on winning, winning might come easier for you


Mary...losers already see themselves as "lost" and no amount of "pep" talk will bring them around. One either views themselves as a "winner" or as a "loser"...they are still able to enjoy the process either way.  The difference that I have found to be ture...is that "Winners"...do not enjoy losing....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> At the risk of offending some one.......there are at least two types of breeders, one which tries to breed racing into a particular color....and one which does not give a damn about color, but attempts to breed a world class racer! If you focus on too many things, you will run out of life time, before you accomblish your breeding goal !


I think I will concentrate on keeping them healthy and flying at 40 miles out when I start. I will only have room for the whites that I will be using for release"biz". who knows what the future will hold. Thanks for the info! that makes sense.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think I can anyhow since I work weekends. I would only do it for fun.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grim said:


> I don't think I can anyhow since I work weekends. I would only do it for fun.


I'm sure you'll have fun either way 
Having fun is really what you're _supposed_ to be in the sport for...but I've seen some people that are in it for everything but, and most of them end up not very happy [and not very fun to be around when they lose  ].


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grim said:


> I don't think I can anyhow since I work weekends. I would only do it for fun.


 Fun !? Doing it for fun !?! ....OK... ....I understand now, you mean to see if you get them back ? 

Far as I can tell, many of us locally, who race on Saturdays, still put in some "work" hours over the weekend....electronic clocking means you don't have to be there.

If you were a member here, you would simply drive your clock to the club after work...no big deal. As far as I know, you can count on your left hand, how many people in the USA actually make a living out of "pigeon racing"...everyone I know personally is either working, retired, or independently wealthy.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Club here is not electronic clocking however that would be ideal in my situation. I will if I can and beating anyone bird with a white bird would be quite funny considering the negative outlooks on white birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grim said:


> ...... I will if I can and beating anyone bird with a white bird would be quite funny considering the negative outlooks on white birds.


 If you were here, and a member of my club, and beat me on race day with one of your white race birds....I think everyone is South Eastern Pennsylvania would think that was quite "funny" also !


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats my point of course I am sure you were being sarcastic but if by chance it happened it would be 'fun'. Anyways more or less yes it would be to see if they come back.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> Thats my point of course I am sure you were being sarcastic but if by chance it happened it would be 'fun'. Anyways more or less yes it would be to see if they come back.


Grim, my little white bird took a 2nd in the club from 300 miles. That was the only time she's gotten close......well, a 4th place once, but you never know.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Grim said:


> Thats my point of course I am sure you were being sarcastic but if by chance it happened it would be 'fun'. Anyways more or less yes it would be to see if they come back.


Nope...I did not mean to come across as "sarcastic"....for many members in our Combine in 2007...simply having a bird to report, was a major challenge. Only about a 1/3 of our 100+ member combine was able to report race results for all nine races. If you are new to this game, just getting a bird back from a race, can be a very major sucess !! This is a major part of why we developed a "100 Mile Club" at the club level. The idea is for new people to be able to get their YB's back from a 100 mile club race. 

Racing your pigeons, and winning a race, is much harder then people generally realize. First you have to get to the point that they return on race day...then from there you need to get them home faster then everyone else. If you have never raced before, believe me, getting them home and "In the clock" is a major challenge for the most new people, and for some more seasoned fliers. Try it...you will like it !!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i have 7 white grizzles and 1 all white bird for my breeders.at first this was not on purpose.my first purchase was a barcelona grizzle that has bred 4 1st place winners and some money winners in fla.then i got a white grizzle cock from matt hans out of his national ace pigeons.then a cock came up on ipigeon from harold lamons i bought.its 969 blood but -you guessed it,white grizzle.the all white hen is a delbar from judy brooks of hapyco.some ganus white horse/golden whitten and a sion of dr mike brown fame (skylake).this wasnt on purpose at first,but i ended up with mostly white pigeons.one more delbar from elsewhere,mostly white.i have never ever bred for color,always for performance,but i guess i got carried away with the grizzles.we will see what happens when i fly the offspring as yearlings.course-i do have a plan b,atleast for the races up thru 350 miles.my old van reet family.i have a few pairs of proven breeders from dean pallett that i will get youngsters out of(they are out on loan)-i can say that i was happy with every bird i purchased,and we will find out if they are any good-know that.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Racing white birds or near all white As long as the birds are bred up to perform would work for any person. PROBLEM is few do this. As I have said befor you can put the quality in your whites by out crossing color along the way. Can whites be top racers sure they can. IF agin the person breeds them well White is no different then blues or reds. If the quality is not there or improved on ,then no matter the color the birds just do not win. Build the greater homing instinct in the birds. That gets the birds home time after time. THat is the key quality you need. The birds that at the release station that leave the race station and already knows which way to fly home without haveing to follow but instead lead 
THOSE birds are the ones to breed towards. Then the differnt speed base lines. . But get home now birds race winners are the ones that have that stronger type homing abilty bred in them. That extra kick on race day. AND training from loft management down to the road training only enhances that quality.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> Racing white birds or near all white As long as the birds are bred up to perform would work for any person. PROBLEM is few do this. As I have said befor you can put the quality in your whites by out crossing color along the way. Can whites be top racers sure they can. IF agin the person breeds them well White is no different then blues or reds. If the quality is not there or improved on ,then no matter the color the birds just do not win. Build the greater homing instinct in the birds. That gets the birds home time after time. THat is the key quality you need. The birds that at the release station that leave the race station and already knows which way to fly home without haveing to follow but instead lead
> THOSE birds are the ones to breed towards. Then the differnt speed base lines. . But get home now birds race winners are the ones that have that stronger type homing abilty bred in them. That extra kick on race day. AND training from loft management down to the road training only enhances that quality.


Thanks re lee, That is good advice. I will have to plan and save for good birds to breed. I think I will enjoy that. Thanks for the reminder about the road training, when I start I will be a basket case, but I really want to do it right. I will be on this site alot at that time I'm sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

All colors can win a race it all has to do with their background. If you have white pigeons that were bred good and bred right they can beat the best. I know of 4 white pigeons here on Long Island to top the combine with over 100 lofts over the last 15 years. I know 4 aint to many but if you really think about it how many white pigeons are in the race compaired to all the other colors. But if your breeding just to get a white bird the odds are they aren't going to win but if your breeding for quality with quality and you happen to get a white bird they would be just as good as any other colored bird you can race.


----------

